# Blackthorn



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

The photo shows a Blackthorn thicket in full bloom. Spring is the best time to find blackthorn as it is our earliest tree or bush to come into flower. When you go cutting Blackthorn you need goggles and a thick pair of leather gloves as a scratch or a prick from their large thorns can soon turn septic. Dave


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I wish that was my yard!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Pretty but looks like a real mess to move around in.

No blackthorn here. I don't think anything here even comes close.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

At this time of year Blackthorn can be seen from miles away with it's beautiful blossom, when you see it close up there is no mistaking the colour of the bark and the thorns! N.


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

Blackthorn is common around here , but I still find it difficult to recognise,so now I put a label on any likely bush when sloe berries are in fruit,then return to cut in January.


----------



## sticky (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldn't mind working with blackthorn it would be something new to work on. Is it a tough wood to work ? I have loads round my area and I go cutting sticks with my granddad and wouldn't mind having ago at blackthorn.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Been in some Blackthorn areas where a suit of armour would have been a good bet.


----------

